# NBD-Dingwall ABZ-Stormy Morning Burst



## engage757 (Feb 8, 2013)

Here it is guys! Got this one in yesterday and I LOVE it!!! THe color is called Stormy Morning Burst. Needless to say, a custom order from Dingwall is in my very near future. Enjoy!


















































































It is important to mention, that the bedspread has been replaced now, but I felt like, since it is kind of my trademark, I pulled the nasty old thing out for one more NGD. My dog was pissed though, as it is now his bed! Guess I need a new Trademark now.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Brill (Feb 8, 2013)

Awesomeness


----------



## XEN (Feb 8, 2013)

Man, I love Dingwall. Good score man!


----------



## Radau (Feb 8, 2013)

Man this isn't helping my Dingwall GAS, beautiful bass!


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 8, 2013)

engage757 said:


> It is important to mention, that the bedspread has been replaced now, but I felt like, since it is kind of my trademark, I pulled the nasty old thing out for one more NGD.



I don't believe a single word of it.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 8, 2013)

hahaha! ^ thanks guys!


----------



## Sean1242 (Feb 8, 2013)

Threads like this one make being a left handed player very upsetting. HNBD, man!


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 8, 2013)

Me:

"Oh a NBD? DINGWALL!? DON'TCLICKDON'TCLICKDON'TCLICKDON'TCLICKDON'TCLICK Awwww I clicked it.... oh God... It's beauti-ENGAGE AGAIN!?"

HNBD


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## engage757 (Feb 9, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Me:
> 
> "Oh a NBD? DINGWALL!? DON'TCLICKDON'TCLICKDON'TCLICKDON'TCLICKDON'TCLICK Awwww I clicked it.... oh God... It's beauti-ENGAGE AGAIN!?"
> 
> HNBD



haha sorry bro!


----------



## tbb529 (Feb 9, 2013)

it's missing a string! 

sick bass, love the finish!


----------



## engage757 (Feb 9, 2013)

hhaaha! ^ I don't need a floppy thumbrest.


----------



## parksed24 (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh god that thread count! 

Err i mean...that bass...

Congrats man! That thing looks awesome. Really wanting a dingwall myself


----------



## engage757 (Feb 9, 2013)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Oh god that thread count!
> 
> Err i mean...that bass...
> 
> Congrats man! That thing looks awesome. Really wanting a dingwall myself



hahaha!

Dude, do it! You owe it to yourself to try one! VERY unique!


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 10, 2013)

You are really not helping my extended-scale-bass GAS.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 10, 2013)

So much want. Damn it. This place is unhealthy for me


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 10, 2013)

I love that finish. Nice score!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 10, 2013)

engage757 said:


> hhaaha! ^ I don't need a floppy thumbrest.



Then why buy a Dingwall? They don't have "floppy thumbrests."


----------



## engage757 (Feb 10, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> Then why buy a Dingwall? They don't have "floppy thumbrests."



A B string on any bass is a floppy thumbrest for me 95% of the time.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Feb 11, 2013)

engage757 said:


> A B string on any bass is a floppy thumbrest for me 95% of the time.


 
Get thicker strings.

Nice score, I always like checking these out and noticing some new, minor detail.


----------



## Bigfan (Feb 11, 2013)

MassNecrophagia said:


> Get thicker strings.



I think he means he doesn't use a low B.

This is obviously heresy, so who'll be handing out the torches and pitchforks?


----------



## engage757 (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, I do have 3 Warwick Thumb 5's, 1 Double $$ Streamer Custom 5, one Spector USA NS5-2J, and one Carvin Icon 5 Anniversary so I think I have the "B" Strings fairly well covered.


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 11, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Well, I do have 3 Warwick Thumb 5's, 1 Double $$ Streamer Custom 5, one Spector USA NS5-2J, and one Carvin Icon 5 Anniversary so I think I have the "B" Strings fairly well covered.



Even reading your posts makes me cry. T.T


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 11, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Here it is guys! Got this one in yesterday and I LOVE it!!! *THe color is called Stormy Morning Burst.*



You're wrong on the color, that's "Whale Pool Burst" finish on your bass.








This is what Stormy Monday Burst actually looks like:


----------



## engage757 (Feb 14, 2013)

I thought the two lower ones were whale pool blue?


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Feb 15, 2013)

engage757 said:


> I thought the two lower ones were whale pool blue?


Nope. WPB in the url stands for Whalepool blueburst.

http://www.dingwallguitars.com/wp-content/gallery/abz-gallery/abz-wpb.jpg


----------



## engage757 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hmmm, the guys on the Dingwall forum seemed ok with it. All the WPB's I have ever seen were much darker.

Either way.


----------



## noise in my mind (Feb 17, 2013)

amazing


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 23, 2013)

I want this in 5 strings. How much are these going for?


----------



## abandonist (Feb 23, 2013)

I've seen a few Dingwall 5's on ebay for +/- $1000


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 23, 2013)

abandonist said:


> I've seen a few Dingwall 5's on ebay for +/- $1000



Combustions are the only ones (short of a REALLY beat ABZ or ABI) that will get that low.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 24, 2013)

shitsøn;3428862 said:


> I want this in 5 strings. How much are these going for?



In the UK, the Dingwall ABZ5 goes for around £1850 + P&P.

Source


----------



## admaxo (Mar 1, 2013)

HNBD!


----------

